# I have a nose job for you...



## e.rose (Dec 14, 2011)

Alright, I'm stuck.

I NEED this hair on the nose of this chick gone.  For the most part when I'm retouching, I don't worry about the little hairs on the face, but this image is taken so close up, with all the other skin smoothing and what not it just REALLY stands out and it needs to go... but I cant figure out how to do it cleanly.

This is a 100% crop:







Can you get rid of that hair?  If so, can you post an example with an explanation on how the hell you did it so I can do it too?  

Thanks!


----------



## Overread (Dec 14, 2011)

Macro Nasal photographer now? 

Also you know you is pro when the pores and nosehairs start to be a bother in editing


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 14, 2011)

send me the file Emily to deannadchambers@gmail.com and I can fix it for you.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 14, 2011)

Reminds me of a baby Panda  
http://images.chinahighlights.com/travelguide1/culture/giant-panda/baby-pandas/new-born-panda.jpg


----------



## Futurelight (Dec 14, 2011)

A very quick edit just using the tear drop blur tool and the cloning stamp in photoshop cs5. It makes it lose a little focus but with more time and more effort I'm sure you can do a better job.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 14, 2011)

Overread said:


> Macro Nasal photographer now?
> 
> Also you know you is pro when the pores and nosehairs start to be a bother in editing



  Not Macro Nasal... it's just a really close... close up... of someone's face and that's the 100% crop... but even at 50% the nose hairs bug the sh*t outta me.  



mwcfarms said:


> send me the file Emily to deannadchambers@gmail.com and I can fix it for you.



I just tried... the .psd file is too big... gmail yelled at me.  Is there any way you could demonstrate on the crop above and then tell me what you did?  Because I'm gonna have to do whatever it is to a few more images past this one anyway.



MissCream said:


> Reminds me of a baby Panda
> http://images.chinahighlights.com/travelguide1/culture/giant-panda/baby-pandas/new-born-panda.jpg



HAHAHAHA!  OMG, it kinda does!  :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Dec 14, 2011)

Futurelight said:


> A very quick edit just using the tear drop blur tool and the cloning stamp in photoshop cs5. It makes it lose a little focus but with more time and more effort I'm sure you can do a better job.



Thanks   I actually didn't try cloning yet, for some dumb reason, haha.  I'm a little distracted by life at the moment so I'm not entirely focused...

I'm not fond of how soft the edges of her nose are now, but you gave me an idea to try based off of this!  Thanks


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope lol because I have a couple of actions for skin that I use and its quicker to use those than go through individual layers. Sorry. Its weird that the file was too big. I have MCP actions called Magic Skin that have a bunch of face retouching actions. Much faster for me than doing individual layers in CS5.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

lets see the non 100% crop.  I dont understand why you worry about things like this.


----------



## Futurelight (Dec 14, 2011)

no bother  Like I said, it was a quick and rushed job (literally less than 5 minutes) so if you spend the time and go into real detail, I'm sure you'll get the results you want. Try zooming in loads so you can reduce the brush size and work in less pixels. That will give you a more accurate finish


----------



## e.rose (Dec 14, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> lets see the non 100% crop.  I dont understand why you worry about things like this.



Nope.  I'm not done yet. :greenpbl:

I'm worrying about it because you can see it even when zoomed out and it bugs me.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 14, 2011)

Why does this model have so much facial hair, maybe she needs to correct this herself. Lol


----------



## e.rose (Dec 14, 2011)

matthewo said:


> Why does this model have so much facial hair, maybe she needs to correct this herself. Lol



I believe she is of Italian decent. :sillysmi:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 14, 2011)

Perhaps it's just my dirty mind today, but when I read your thread title I couldn't help but to think of Lauren Bacall.  (hint: last word in the clip)









What about the packed on makeup?


----------



## Peano (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's my layer stack to give you an idea of the steps I took. If you don't have Portraiture, then of course that's out.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 14, 2011)

matthewo said:


> Why does this model have so much facial hair, maybe she needs to correct this herself. Lol



One word:  Nair.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 14, 2011)

kundalini said:


> What about the packed on makeup?



Huh?  



Peano said:


> If you don't have Portraiture, then of course that's out.



Yep, no portraiture, but thanks. :sillysmi:


----------



## Peano (Dec 14, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Yep, no portraiture, but thanks. :sillysmi:



Here's the same workflow with the Portraiture layer replaced with the dust & scratches filter.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 14, 2011)

Peano said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, no portraiture, but thanks. :sillysmi:
> ...



Thanks! :sillysmi:


----------

